# Adobe Trial Downloads



## waiton (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi there. It seems that the trials for most of the CS3 programs have been taken down, even though there's a fix for the "June" error where the trials only run for 1 day.

I'm starting a short course in motion graphics (for 3 weeks beginning Monday) and we'll be learning how to use After Effects. 

So I'm wondering if anyone knows of anywhere else I can get a trial version of Adobe After Effects CS3 besides Adobe's official site? I've tried Softpedia but it only links to Adobe's download site.

Thanks for any help.
W


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 18, 2008)

Try here:
http://www.adobe.com/special/try_buy/trial_availability.html


----------



## waiton (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Natobasso. Thanks for that. The link takes me to their downloads page that directs me to the same issue. But my issue is solved as I did find someone who had downloaded the trial earlier. Cheers everyone


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 30, 2008)

Glad it got fixed!


----------

